# American Hot Rod on 'Quest'



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Anyone watching this at the moment on 'Quest' (Freeview ch.38 @ 7:00pm every weekday)?

It's all about the late and legendary Boyd Coddington's hot rod workshops in California.

Hot rods and customised American cars aren't exactly my cup of tea, but the series is entertaining and the you can't deny the quality of work they turned out (and it's a very impressive set up he had there), even if the type of car isn't to your taste (although some of them are quite subtly and tastefully done).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Hot_Rod

Give it a try


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Watched most of then the first time round....couple of the blokes in his Workshop are dorks mainly the worshop manager Wayne I think he is called...needs a beating then teaching how to manage people!

Good show though...I personally prefer Chip Foose's work to Coddingtons.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ahhh, but without Boyd, there would be no Foose!!!

Master and student...

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Watched most of then the first time round....couple of the blokes in his Workshop are dorks mainly the worshop manager Wayne I think he is called...needs a beating then teaching how to manage people!
> 
> Good show though...I personally prefer Chip Foose's work to Coddingtons.


Yep, that Duane guy needs a slap to be fair, even though a lot of that is played up for the cameras of course. First time I've seen these so am enjoying them, and that yellow Chevy they finished last week for the SEMA show (the one Boyd dedicated to Roy, the fabricator who died) was stunning!

They're starting a new project on tonight's episode for those who haven't seen these before :thumb: (this is season four that Quest are showing now btw.)


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

I have watched them all to death since it was first aired on Discovery, but I could sit down and watch them all day long. Excellent insight into Hot Rod building, even if alot of it is for the camera..


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thought this wouldn't be my cup of tea either but Ive been hooked on it for weeks now. I love it when they show you some of the interior being fitted at Gabe's. Man i would love to do that.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Having seen the work in the flesh on a visit in 2008 I can confirm it is top notch


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Having seen the work in the flesh on a visit in 2008 I can confirm it is top notch


Didn't you have some pics on here Neil from that trip, or am I thinking about something else entirely?


----------



## jlock (Sep 8, 2009)

Ive been watching this... Saw it the 1st time around on whatever channel it was on back in the day but definately worth watching again


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes I am also hooked. A great show.

As said the work done at Gabes for the interiors and the aluminium bodied car almost hand rolled by the other garage (can't remember the name) was a masterpiece. Skills that hopefully will last. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I can't believe someone's not fed Duane through the sheet metal bending machine yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> I can't believe someone's not fed Duane through the sheet metal bending machine yet :lol: :lol:


I would


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Naranto said:


> Yes I am also hooked. A great show.
> 
> As said the work done at Gabes for the interiors and the aluminium bodied car almost hand rolled by the other garage (can't remember the name) was a masterpiece. Skills that hopefully will last. :thumb:


Marcel's Custom Metal.

They dont have a website, but here is a blog on a shop visit...
http://clarkehotrods.com/2009/shop-visits-marcels-srrc-hollywood-hot-rods-old-crow-speed-shop


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Viper said:


> Didn't you have some pics on here Neil from that trip, or am I thinking about something else entirely?


Indeed I do, it's an easy search against my nickname and boyd coddington :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

love the program as well. Like the first guy that did the painting, his painting looked awesome.
They definately have skills.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, I love all the American car shows they show over here (maybe excluding Pimp My Ride  ) wish we got the Speed channel....

Really enjoying Custom My Ride that's been showing on Disco Real Time recently too, the work West Coast Customs do is pretty sweet when their not doing cars for MTV.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Neil_S's thread that I was referring to earlier :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71331&highlight=boyd+coddington


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

I like watching this too.


----------

